# Nvidia GTX 580 Preise geleaked



## Deardy (8. November 2010)

Ein Britischer Online-Retailer hat die Preise und Specs der GTX 580 geleaked.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 Pricing and Specs Leaked by UK Online Retailer

Somit soll die GTX 580 rund 400 Pfund Sterling (inkl. VAT) kosten,  was ~461 Euro, ~647 Dollar oder ~622 Schweizer Franken sind.


----------



## Citynomad (8. November 2010)

Ist schon witzig... über eine Karte die offiziell noch gar nicht existiert weiß man mehr, als über eine Karte von der man offiziell weiß, dass sie bald mit dem Namen kommen soll.

Die Preise sind mal wieder die typischen NVidia-Flaggschiff-Preise. Mal schauen wie sie sich dann entwickeln werden, wenn auch AMD seine Cayman PRO und XT, sowie Antilles auf den Markt wirft. Vor allem interessieren mich dann die Preise von GTX 470 und GTX480


----------



## Deardy (8. November 2010)

Ich freu mich vor allem auf den ersten Direktvergleich der GTX 580 und der HD 6970.

Ich vermute die HD 6970 wird die Nase vorne haben, bis die meisten Entwickler komplett auf DX11 umgestellt haben und mehr auf Tesselation gesetzt wird, wo Nvidia zur Zeit einfach die Nase vorne hat.


----------



## Asbasnowe (8. November 2010)

ne denke die gtx 580 wird 10% vor der 6970 sein nach allem was ich bereits drüber gelesen habe. Sind aber nur Spekulationen. Heute ist der Paperlaunch der 580 und morgen soll sie in die läden kommen oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## Hugo78 (8. November 2010)

Der Launch ist morgen Nachmittag.


----------



## D@rk (8. November 2010)

Ich freu mich auch auf den vergleich 
am besten noch mit der HD 5970, Antilles HD 6990 x2, HD 5870 und die HD 6800ter das wär geil... das wär geil


----------



## DaStash (8. November 2010)

Deardy schrieb:


> Ein Britischer Online-Retailer hat die Preise und Specs der GTX 580 geleaked.
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 Pricing and Specs Leaked by UK Online Retailer
> 
> Somit soll die GTX 580 rund 400 Pfund Sterling (inkl. VAT) kosten,  was ~461 Euro, ~647 Dollar oder ~622 Schweizer Franken sind.


In der Regel wird Dollar stets bei Computerhardware eins zu eins in Euro umgerechnet. Von daher werden es eher die bereits spekulierten 500€+ sein.
Ganz schön teuer. Mein Budget für GPU´s liegt bei  ~ 250€, mehr bin ich nicht bereit auszugeben, für Hardware mit einer solch kurzen Halbwertszeit.

MfG


----------



## Jami (8. November 2010)

Citynomad schrieb:


> Ist schon witzig... über eine Karte die offiziell noch gar nicht existiert weiß man mehr, als über eine Karte von der man offiziell weiß, dass sie bald mit dem Namen kommen soll.
> 
> Die Preise sind mal wieder die typischen NVidia-Flaggschiff-Preise. Mal schauen wie sie sich dann entwickeln werden, wenn auch AMD seine Cayman PRO und XT, sowie Antilles auf den Markt wirft. Vor allem interessieren mich dann die Preise von GTX 470 und GTX480


Die sind doch jetzt schon längst ins bodenlose gefallen.
Und die Karte ist doch bestätigt? Im Readme der Endless City-Demo ist ne GTX500-GPU empfohlen, es gibt Bilder, NVidia erwähnt sie auf ner Pressekonferenz...


----------



## tigra456 (8. November 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Der Launch ist morgen Nachmittag.



Sauber... dann klappts noch noch mit dem EVGA-Step UP Programm.
Da haste "keinen" Wertverlust, bekommst das Geld für die alte Karte 1:1 für die neue berechnet....

Besser wie bei Ebay rein und mehr Verlust machen....


----------



## Hugo78 (8. November 2010)

Das Step UP Programm geht bis zu 3 Monate oder länger?


----------



## wari (8. November 2010)

hab ich hier grad gelesen, dass 1 tag nach paperlaunch die karten auf den markt kommen ? 

i lold


----------



## tigra456 (8. November 2010)

Das EVGA Step Up Programm geht bix zu 90 Tage nach dem Kauf.
Mir gings dabei hauptsächlich um den Wertverlust.


----------



## ReaCT (8. November 2010)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Sauber... dann klappts noch noch mit dem EVGA-Step UP Programm.
> Da haste "keinen" Wertverlust, bekommst das Geld für die alte Karte 1:1 für die neue berechnet....
> 
> Besser wie bei Ebay rein und mehr Verlust machen....



kannst du mir das mit dem step up erklären?


----------



## tigra456 (8. November 2010)

Das EVGA Step-Up Programm funktioniert (so wie ich das bislang verstanden habe) so.

Du musst eine EVGA-Referenzkarte haben. Die Partnummern sind angegeben.
Diese muss innerhalb der 30-Tage Frist registriert worden sein.
Bis zu Release der "Neuen" Karte dürfen keine 90 Tage vergangen sein.
- Darf nicht beschädigt sein etc.

Dann bekommst du den Kaufpreis deiner alten Karte komplett beim Kauf der neuen angerechnet.

EVGA | Support | Step-Up Program


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. November 2010)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Das EVGA Step-Up Programm funktioniert (so wie ich das bislang verstanden habe) so.
> 
> Du musst eine EVGA-Referenzkarte haben. Die Partnummern sind angegeben.
> Diese muss innerhalb der 30-Tage Frist registriert worden sein.
> ...



Das stimmt alles so, man sollte aber nicht unterschlagen, dass du deine "alte" karte natürlich an EVGA zurückschicken muss und diese geprüft wird bevor du ne neue bekommst 

Persönlich halte ich wenig von der Sache - für absolute High-Endler toll aber stell dir vor, du denkst dir jetzt "na die 580er ist draußen und die 480er billiger, dann nehm ich die 480er". Wenn du die bei EVGA kaufst kanns dir passieren, dass sie dir ne gebrauchte StepUP Karte von jemand anderem andrehen als "neu" - das dürfen sie nämlich tun wenn sie sie "generalüberholen" (viel mehr als also Staub raus und fertich wird da kaum sein) und EVGA wird die Karten sicher nicht wegwerfen die sie zurückbekommen 

Zum Thema:
http://fudzilla.com/graphics/item/20773-gtx-580-listed-for-399-pounds

399 - 429€ sind eine andere der "verlässlichen" Quellen, je nachdem wo man liest sind die Preise zwischen 400 und 500€ - also im Klartext da haben sich wieder ein paar Leute nen Preis ausgedacht und verkaufen ihn als "News"


----------



## randfee (9. November 2010)

Asbasnowe schrieb:


> ne denke die gtx 580 wird 10% vor der 6970 sein nach allem was ich bereits drüber gelesen habe.



den Schluss finde ich erstaunlich. Da die GTX580 nur um die 20% Mehrleistung gegenüber der 480er in NORMALEN tests (außer Tesselation) angepriesen wird bin ich mir fast sicher, dass wenn dies zutrifft, die 6970 schneller sein wird. AMD wird sicher ein ordentliches Upgrade auf die 5870 liefern, wohingegen die  580 ja nicht wirklich wieder einen Nummernwechsel (400-->500) verdient! Was Nvidia mit seinen Bezeichnungen treibt finde ich sowieso schon seit Jahren für ziemlich frech, aber egal. Auch AMD hat ja 68x0 rausgebracht welche langsamer waren als 58x0, auch nicht viel besser.

Nichtsdestotrotz, wenn es heute bei dem 20% Performancegewinn der 580GTX bleibt bin ich recht sicher, dass AMD mit der 6970 schneller sein wird, die bringen keine neue Highend-karte die "nur 20-30% schneller ist. Die normale Update-Historie zeigt immer gut 50-60%. Schlägt man das auf die 5870 drauf ist man deutlich flotter als 480+20%.

we'll see.


----------

